#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  獸友們對血的反應-歡樂投票版

## Red.K熾仔

相關討論串

因為上篇許多獸的回應都很有意思，忍不住就想收集起來做成投票了XD

*主題：請問如果您手指割傷並且流出鮮紅的血液，會怎麼處理(或反應)?*

*如果這個討論串有炒冷飯違規ˋ或是有被引言的當事人感到不舒服
請通知小獸，小獸會立即做處理m(_ _)m

----------


## 狐狸

通常沒有很嚴重的話
就會想放著給他好

本來想看大家的反應會怎樣..
結果沒想到我是第一個投的XD~~

----------


## 那岐

啊啊！！接在狐狸公子後面耶！！（花痴文）


喔，抱歉（形象）

我就是那種放著不管沒關係的那種。

（又讓我想到我小時候跌倒被鋼釘刺到手臂時，我好像沒有叫過）

----------


## 獠牙

話說我受傷時,
就是做很普通,大部分人都會做的傷口處理,
可是怎麼一堆奇怪的選項裡就沒有這個選項啊  囧

----------


## Red.K熾仔

啊...我忘記多設個自由發揮的選項了Orz
請大家不選也用回覆來發表自己的意見吧

這個投票純粹kuso，看看就好  :Wink:

----------


## tsume

竟然開始投票啦~~
我有三個選項ㄝ~~~
我是選去吸
不過其實我也會一直去擠
或等他結痂再去摳~~~~~

ps. 應該多個"像吸血鬼般瘋狂亂吸"^^

----------


## zzz8519

有時一直吸 有時又不吸到底該選什麼    :狐狸疑惑:  
感覺我的答案在很多個選項中間

最後還是選1好了

----------


## 好喝的茶

我不會流血，我只會噴茶而已(被毆)。
(謎︰你想太多了。)

等它結痂再摳掉真是爽快啊XD
有時看到別人的傷口結痂都會不自覺想去摳(被拖)。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

如果傷口不大的話 ~ 沒流多少血
本小狼就......

先用清水洗一洗 (清除周圍髒污)
再用嘴巴吸一吸 (血是很營養的)
再用舌頭舔一舔 (清除剩餘的血)

但如果傷勢嚴重的話 ~ 流了很多血
就大叫(或慘叫) 一聲~多聲 不等
然後就求助於現代醫學吧~認命~

----------


## 布雷克

富含鐵質還是別浪費(吸)

很好吃^^


我看到血還好,只是有種像老朋友好久不見那樣的感覺

我對血沒甚麼感覺,覺得很好吃XD

----------


## 鵺影

那個問題的再版嗎...XD

上次會搞到變成美食主題只是KUSO大神的引導，
若是真的發現這種小傷口，頂多拿衛生紙把血擦掉就不管它了...﹋﹏﹋)

----------


## 十

在下受傷時，通常都放著不管讓它自行癒合
原因是…絕大情況在下在傷口凝結後才會發現傷口的存在！
都不是在何時何地受傷的　(轟)

大的傷口的話，就先用清水清洗一下，接著也是放著不管了

----------


## 娜雅

我乃是小傷而已,舔一舔就行了

又不是太大的傷害,對吧

別人每次都看我流血時都在舔傷口

都說真不知道妳是女還男=  =

----------


## 十

舔傷口與性別無關吧

貌似有不少獸（人）都會在受傷時舔傷口及吸血，是為了清洗傷口嗎？

舔傷口是否真的能減少細菌感染的機會成疑吧？
雖說唾液含溶菌能殺死細菌，但也有不少死不去的細菌、病毒及有害物質吧？

----------


## 幻滅之犬

我流血都等她自然好
有時候手養就去摳一摳

----------


## xu430030

用力擠擠擠把他擠出漂亮的花樣作為欣賞    

貌似我是第一個選這個的。。。囧

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

會很高興(?)，興奮的繼續讓血液流出    

放著不管讓它自行癒合，寧可不讓醫療化學品弄髒自己的血!    

用力擠擠擠把他擠出漂亮的花樣作為欣賞 

為什麼不能一起選呢?

----------


## 宇狼

黑歷史。

----------


## tigrisleo

只是小傷的話就會讓它自然流血出來
觀察血液慢慢滲出然後變成一顆圓圓的非常有趣...
其實很希望它凝固的時候能保持圓形，這樣就可以當成小珠子收集起來

如果是比較大的傷，因為會影響作息很麻煩
觀察一下下之後會把血吸掉，如果有弄髒就用水洗一洗，貼個OK繃之類的

如果是會用噴血的那種....趕快按住傷口加壓止血，去保健室或是醫院了吧
弄完了生活還是要照樣過呢

----------


## 狼佐

受傷後我會默默的拿起衛生紙擦血

但是擦掉後會在擠,直到擠不出來為止|||

不然就是拿衛生紙包著後繼續做自己的事

似乎沒有這類的選項呢XD我很少擦藥就是了ˇ

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

就算血是用噴的還是做自己的事情，直到身邊的人怵目驚心的叫了起來才勉為其難的走到保健室+1


這樣真的會嚇死人~囧 (迷聲:你的血是嫌太多嗎?)

偶爾這樣也不錯啦，不用上課了(炸) (迷聲:會出人命吧!?

----------


## 悠竹星犬

自己受傷時反而蠻high XDD
我最近用美工刀割紙....
就割到我的左手食指!
一小塊肉還能扳起來=3=.....

第一個反應!
趕快吸.......滴出來就很麻煩哩ˊWˋ
之後看著傷口..."我們細胞又死了幾億個!!血小板快出動嘎!!!"
(瘋了)
之後包著衛生紙繼續做自己的事XDD

要是選項能複選就好哩OAO!

----------


## 小樂

因為小時候常常受傷
所以感覺已經麻木了= W ="
現在都是慢慢的舔乾淨就好 (?!

可是如果是看到別人的血
會莫名的想抗拒
不會有感到噁心的程度
只是不想接近

如果是動物受傷流血的話哩~
當然是趕快拿醫療用具衝過去的啦>口<+

----------


## 許狼中將

我以前看到血就會怕！
不過隨年紀增長，反而覺得血是很好玩的東西！
我基本上會把它擠出來吸，味道是很好的！
我覺得血是很好喝的〝飲料〞！

----------


## 闇影龍

不知從何時開始某獸看到自己流血都會不由自主的舔他一口耶一口一!!!!

舔完才會繼續做自己的事

而且上次工作時被砂輪機A到.....有一瞬間是不會痛的.....

去沖洗完之後看到他再那邊流血我又不由自主的舔他一口........

我...怪怪的嗎= =?

----------


## sanyo

吸自己的血。。。。。我很愛做這個= //// =
我很少用到藥的，也不會在手指上沾個口水涂下去
我是嘗著自己的血，那個真的很好味
腥腥的味道，又鮮鮮的

----------


## 荒

「　阿 ..  流血了

　　(默 ..)    [吸]

　　[　繼續做正在做的事　] 　」

拜託,血含有豐富的鐵質,怎麼可以浪費呢=w=  (滅

----------


## 幻月朧

小獸不敢去舔耶！

小獸覺得口水好髒呀！

不過流血時

小獸會有想像自己

把身邊的人都殺掉

的那種衝動呢！XD
(被踹飛)

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

我第1個動作是先舔一舔，舔玩了之後真是有快感  ><

我對血有渴望請不要見怪  ^^

----------


## 阿翔

癒合之後繼續摳結痂的部份直到流血，
然後結痂....
再摳..
再流血...
再結痂...
再摳*(無限循環)*+1



好玩耶！
反正也不會痛，
而且流血才顯得像一隻勇敢戰鬥的狼喔!
A~WOO~~~~*（興奮）*
不過翔有時候也會把血喝掉，
但是像口太小了，
每次只有一滴就止血了。

----------


## wingwolf

我通常會不停地舔
一直舔到傷口愈合爲止

經常舔著舔著會有飽的感覺
 :P

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

唔~

很難選哩~

因為小狐通常都是這樣子的:

1. 這種小傷口抹點口水就好啦!

2. 用力擠擠擠把他擠出漂亮的花樣作為欣賞

3. 富含鐵質還是別浪費(吸)

4. 邊擠血邊收集起來品嚐，反正不會痛

5. 痴望著流血的傷口並喃喃自語：「血小板快點凝固!!」

6. 癒合之後繼續摳結痂的部份直到流血，然後結痂....再摳..再流血...再結痂...再摳(無限循環)

----------


## Silver．Tain

其實我有點討厭血說...

每次看到血就幻想自己變身，把身邊的人都撕成碎片

血啊血~~~你真是一個奇妙的東西阿

我要說:希望能不要在看到血了......

開始感覺另一個我在蠢蠢欲動0_0...

----------


## 蒼心

怎麼沒有"邊擠邊吸邊拿寫來畫畫??"

我都這樣耶(那是因為你是怪咖!!!)

所以,有幾張畫,都有咖啡色的彩妝!!!

同學看到還說不錯看......(然後就會問是用啥畫的....通常問完後..不說了...)

不過,拿寫畫畫真的不錯(畫到起笑了.......)

----------


## 月下小冰狼

去獻血時抽兩次
抽一袋（交給醫院）
抽一瓶（自己留著回家喝）
什麽不可以呢？（你欠扁呀！渴了喝水）

----------


## 柯魯

我受傷的時候常常都不自覺

等到發現的時候都結痂了

比較少有機會看到鮮血

我相信自己的復原能力

除非血流不止否則絕不擦藥

----------


## 小劍

在下通常都會看他流多一點之後在一次擦掉，
在來也就是等他結痂，
但每一次都會在完全好之前又掉下來，而且都是不知情的情形下，
所以每一次發現時都血流成河了！

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選擇:好奇的舔一口，覺得快感通過後又馬上感到難為情。
這只是感覺....不過我真的流血了...
我會立刻知道...而且我對血的味道真的特別的敏感...
我自己也不知道為什麼...所以一流血我就會去舔他...
到沒血時...在用衛生紙擦去....

----------


## lan

如果傷口沒很嚴重.而且我很忙那我

只會不管她讓她自行癒合.反正沒什

麼大礙.如果沒事要做.就包紮起來吧

要不然觀察她也很不錯!!~

----------


## 狂龍

其實我會很興奮耶~~
血流出來→聞→舔→擠→舔
只是偶爾被人類看到會被罵="=

----------


## 劍痞

「血的話──
「一開始是很喜歡吸掉……」（唔）

「但真正慘的是，等結痂完成的時候。」

「那種摸起來不平順的感覺……
「總是引起一股想要撕掉的衝動啊！」（！）

「那種痛楚──那瞬間──又是多麼痛快！」（啥）

「所以撕了流血、流血結痂、撕了流血、流血結痂、撕了流血、流血結痂──（無限LOOP）
「直到撕不起來才會罷手，但這個時候疤已經註定很難消掉了……」（汗）

「因此現在的皮膚……」（默）

「啊另外，撕掉後，留的血劍很喜歡拿衛生紙去吸，
「紅紅的一片看起來就很高興。」（？）

「當各位在劍附近看到一張有許多已經發黑的紅色點狀物的衛生紙，
「相信有很高的機率絕對是劍搞出來的。」（掩面）

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

如果是普通的小傷口...
戳一下...嘿嘿...舔一舔...阿...我流血了!? (反應遲鈍= =")
然後再把血擠出來..再舔一舔...如此反覆 (炸)
不過小狼我倒是沒有去摳過...
下次受傷來試試看XD"

----------


## 月光牙狼

小狼我的處理程序
看到傷口->愣個幾秒->把血擠出來(啥!?->開始興奮(!?->讓血滴到地上->先讓血染紅整隻手(你變態!!->繼續擠.擠到不能在擠為止->等傷口變成血塊->去把血塊摳下來->繼續擠
小狼我曾經跟別人說這是我的興趣(啥!?
血真的是一種很美好的物質....各位不這麼覺得嗎?  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  (被拖出去

----------


## 蒼月

邊擠邊喝掉ˇˇˇ
這麼美味的東東部多吸幾口怎麼對得起自己?
[吸吸吸吸吸
[其實阿蒼蒼是吸血鬼狼人=W=+

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

選 邊擠血邊收集起來品嚐，反正不會痛 

因為被刀子割到可能會破傷風
所以當然要把髒髒的血擠出來阿

不過髒血擠完之後還是繼續擠
不能浪費自己的血嘛
不吸白不吸

話說~吸血好像已經成為我的習慣了的說=3=

----------


## 極soni

血是一種很漂亮的液體~

但我很討厭血腥味=口="

受傷時

都會靜靜的看著....看著.....

讓血順著傷口流下

等到血不在流時

在用清水簡單的清洗

清洗完畢

就讓它自己慢慢好拔

----------


## fwiflof

就是用力擠,讓血變成一小球然後舔掉
再擠,舔,擠,舔,擠,舔,擠,舔,擠,舔......(無限循環)
沒了再拿美工刀把結起來的地方弄掉繼續
(幽還吸過膿....沒味道(太少?))

----------


## GOOSE

呃……
我有點厭血……QQ

豬血鴨血我都不敢吃……

我只想趕快擦藥好起來（遮目

血可怕阿……
（為甚麼我覺得大家的反應讓我頭暈外加有嘔吐感……汗）
（……
（不要阿……

雖然說，通常我自己不斷流血的狀態都是用平靜的聲音對家人說''那個……我流血了''
結果，嚇死一堆人QQ
在被擦藥的時候，我邊笑邊哭……（起肖了……

確定的是……我絕對不會想吃血……
嘔（……

----------


## 森野‧獠

會很高興(?)，興奮的繼續讓血液流出

我哩......這樣算有病嗎？
還是每隻有一點點暴力傾向的獸都會這樣？？﹝遭巴

----------


## 巴特爾

通常  做事都會很小心  不會讓自己受傷  因為我很怕見血= ="

如果不小心受傷了 看到血  就會開始慌張  然後急著掩蓋傷口..

如果是小傷  會好奇的舔一下傷口=口=(腥味好重

所以我只要聞到有血的味道  就會開始警戒了=A=

----------


## 冥月

呃 
這個麽...
有的時候特討厭血的味道.....
不過有的時候 诶~  還蠻不錯的 雖然有點腥......
血的顔色 很不錯呃 （風幹之前

----------


## 御小牙

呃
看到受傷有血

就一直舔+吸~~
還不說喝說~ ((瘋了-口-

----------


## 嵐霖

這種小傷....
抹個口水就好啦XD
如果口水沒用...
就再多抹一點阿XD
真的沒用....
那就把血收集起來
再讓傷口處的血流乾XD

----------


## 羽翔

我會舔個幾下後就放著讓他自己好....
大的傷口的話...
包一包吧~

----------


## 飄飄

小傷口的話 就自己舔個幾下就不管它了 

無聊的話會去擠它  上次很無聊就在擠 被筆插到的傷口   
同學反應還比我大   XD"    "好噁心 不要再用了 !! " 

大傷口呢  衛生紙擦一擦   觀察一下  再去用水沖一沖
有時候無聊會去摳結痂 會痛也是照摳  (手欠砍+自虐請向)

看到鮮紅色的有點興奮樣  XD"

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

狩都是直接舔乾，但絕對沒有什麼難為情這種事

血也不會難喝到哪去，上次  1X   CM的刀傷血流不斷，照舔不誤

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

我想我因該是好奇的舔一下
之後露出難為情的人吧  :jcdragon-shy:

----------


## 幻影殺手

如果是我的話?

大概會先沖水再把它舔到乾吧

如果只是小傷口，舔起來沒什麼味道

如果是大一點的傷口，味道就重了點而且還會有膿的味道

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

當我流血時，我都會若無其事的繼續做事情(噴血也是?)
等到別人發現時，通常已經結痂了(所以不用很尷尬的跑去保健室)
說真的，我不會有想吸(舔)的動作，因為我看到血會想吐(至少比暈倒好多了)(被海K中)
結痂之後，我也不會想去摳(很痛耶!本獸怕痛)

----------


## 洸野月影

我會看者自己的傷口三秒鐘，觀看四周無人，我吸~~~XD

我為什麼會這樣呢?覺得血很好喝啊XDDDD~~

鹹鹹的味道很不錯呢~

不過曾經因為血不小心噴到嘴角(啥?!)結果忘了擦...

同學:「你嘴角那是是什麼啊?」

0.0...「新口味的Jelly Bean..(美國糖果，充滿著各種奇怪的口味，要什麼都有)」

囧囧囧....

----------


## 銀牙_新

小傷口的話不是完全沒發現,看到的時候已經不知道是什麼時候的傷了
不然就是把滲出來的血擦一擦,接著就不管他
大傷口的話就稍微清洗一下然後擦藥(看情形再唉唉叫幾聲)
傷口不能摳到或擠到(會痛啊~)
但是如果是別人的傷就定當別論了...(虐待他~嘿嘿)

----------


## 大神狼兒

小傷口的話沖洗一下，沒藥的話，就舔一舔，直到回家在擦藥
大傷口的話就保健室或被送去醫院了吧...？
反正只是血而已啊0w0
嗜血變態狂+1...？

----------


## 野狼1991

富含鐵質還是別浪費(吸)    
或是
痴望著流血的傷口並喃喃自語：「血小板快點凝固!!」 
吧

其實我有點貧血,所以很注重鐵質(屁
反看到血流出來就會覺得很可惜
"我珍貴的血阿!!"(夠了

也會叫血小板多加油XD"
如果是不嚴重的傷就放這訓練血小版吧(不對吧



這樣ˊˇˋ
但很討厭血的味道,那種生鏽味我挺不喜歡的XD

----------


## 和風蒼龍

我會讓他繼續流     邊看邊想它到底可以留到甚麼程度

然後在狂摳痂

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

如果只是小傷, 那麼會先沖洗, 然後舔一舔

視情況擦藥, 不會去傷口弄破獲把痂摳掉

----------


## 大漠之狼

似乎沒有選項，在下會先把血一併擠出再慢慢享用血的味道。

話說...血真的不錯喝...

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

好多我會做的動作阿

3.會很高興(?)，興奮的繼續讓血液流出
6.富含鐵質還是別浪費(吸)
7.邊擠血邊收集起來品嚐，反正不會痛
12.癒合之後繼續摳結痂的部份直到流血，然後結痂....再摳..再流血...再結痂...再摳(無限循環)

以上都是我會做的....
話說我這麼做時別人都說我在自殘
我這是自殘嗎???
至少我自己認為不是

----------


## 亞格雷特

嗯...通常我是沒什麼感覺的
所以就算流很多血也會繼續做自己的事情
當然，其他人都叫了的話還是去保健室吧!
眾多目光集中在自己身上對我來說很不好受

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

看情況耶
有時候剛好要出門就想要它趕快凝固
手指的我通常都會一直吸
我媽說我很變態......
然後結痂也會一直摳然後又結痂又摳  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 帕不列歐 幽蝴

吸血鬼流血當然是再吸回去囉,
這樣才能維持妖力到癒合XD

----------


## 暗影之牙

富含鐵質還是別浪費(吸) 

覺得血還不錯喝的我是怎麼了(掩面


受傷後情景描述..

嗄?流血了?(凝視著看血越流越多

然後就開始舔or吸

有時甚至會把血再擠出來繼續吸



糟糕..我好像有點奇怪(咬指甲

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

我時常把身上產生的東西都放入嘴巴嚐過了..........(除了穢物)...........血是百分百會把它吸光的~而且我發現口水舔過的傷口 血比較不會留太多(其實都被我吸光了)我覺得血的味道會變來變去~味道會因為身體的變化而不同呢~有時候鐵銹味多些 ~有時候沒甚麼味道~整個就是很美味XD   :jcdragon-drool:  我覺得我跟獸越來越像了....

有時候覺得臉乾乾的 身旁又沒水的時候 我就會舔手背讓手背溼溼的 然後用手背抹臉...(謎之音:真夠噁心的)
整個超像貓的~心~  :jcdragon-shy:  (雖然我是狼)

----------


## ma星云

看傷口在哪裡吧,不會直接碰到的地方通常不會管(是感覺太遲鈍了,連有傷口[不論大小]也可以不知道),之後的所謂管,也就是放著不動,避開那些位置

----------


## 殀空‧天照

我會很開心的一直舔掉(?
像在吃牛排一樣很興奮(喂

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我忘記我投啥了
應該是舔一舔吧
對血一直都有某種渴望
總會幻想自己殺了很多人
身上濺滿血的帥氣模樣(變態殺人魔XD
但傷口太大會不敢舔
會有黏黏的東西

----------


## els320

如果是劃過的傷口的話
都會用水洗一下就不管呢
如果是刺到一下的話就會想去吮一下吧?

----------


## Veritas

在課本上畫個圖吧
或者就讓它流
在同學尖叫以前..

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

基本上看到血就會渾身癱軟不自在 (尤其是大量的血!
再說......


明明是一隻狼!!為什麼我會怕血啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!
難怪會被說是草食性的動物.....(蹲角落畫圈圈

----------


## fdd2588

如果傷口很小是用吸的

太大還是會用衛生紙

----------


## 哈凱

放著不管讓它自行癒合，寧可不讓醫療化學品弄髒自己的血!

化學藥品是很可怕的!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 竹 林

[快凝固]+1!!

這完全說中我了阿

流血時整個身體都在尖叫[快阿~!! 快阿~!!血小板!!!]

我同學到是會想盡各種方法趁他凝固前把他擠出來....

我都會叫[夠了!!夠了!!停!!停!!]

好噁心的感覺

----------


## 死亡黑翼喵喵

喵~受傷了快舔快舔>0<!!
要是細菌跑進去就糟糕了所以要舔乾淨喵嗚嗚~
可是喵怎麼覺得越舔越痛喵><?????

----------


## 黑蒼龍P.C

傷口比較嚴重時 才會去保健室吧 
如果是小傷口就 小龍把它吸乾淨囉(龍血可是很珍貴的呢)  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  

邊吸邊幻想自己變身把不爽的傢伙撕碎  渾身上下沾滿血的情景  :jcdragon-bite-ebby:   :jcdragon-bite:  
有一股很爽 很變態的快感  :jcdragon-bad:

----------


## 墨鬼

其實對於血沒有什麼特別偏好呢我==

但是如果有的話還是吸一吸吧?

看能不能靠這樣在塵世維持自己的獸性=w=

----------


## 四方㋛司法

我選了一個跟我平常做法相近的
我會把血擠出來然後放著等他癒合
不過看傷口大小而定吧

----------


## 那魯卡

就放著不管吧
它會自己凝固的
有時候根本就忘記有傷口的存在XD
偶爾壓到才突然嚇到

自己亂弄反而容易感染

但傷口太大的話還是要包紮一下

----------


## 默虎

我覺得  血是不錯喝的.....

之前被割傷

就有點好奇了

不過馬上送醫院嚕 ...

後來  嘴巴流血

乾脆來享受看看

恩....還不錯

----------


## 夜星

讓他自然好~
自己亂用反而更慘...........
用吸的我也只吸牙齒留的血
O行的有種甜味(被揍)

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

流血的傷口，我會用力擠，看到血形成"血珠"再把血甩掉(剛用出來的傷口，血上面會有很多細菌)，接著在擠一次後就不它慢慢地癒合傷口。

----------

